# First Pope and Young



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

uhhh, Ontario has some the best whitetail hunting in the North America!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry forgot to add a congratulations on a very nice whitetail!!


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

Great Whitetail. Congrats on the P&Y!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats!

By dead weight, do you mean field dressed? If so, it's enormous!


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrads! Thats a beast! get it up North?


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice Deer!!!!
and 
Nice Rack!!! (one of the only times we can say that in public without dirty looks or reprisal)


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

very nice as envy sets in. hope to have the same type of luck tonite!
enjoy the backstraps!!


----------



## mustang379 (Nov 8, 2008)

great buck


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations.:darkbeer:
Good hunting. 
Thanks for sharing, the story and pic. 
Best regards from Germany.. 


Cs


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

MichaelM said:


> Well Monday turned out to be a great day. There was fresh snow on the ground and I was out hunting with a good friend. This tremendous animal walked out in front of the stand I was in and gave me the oppurtunity to harvest it. He was 275 lbs dead weight and had a 31" neck. Rage Broadheads are awesome.
> 
> I just have to thank Nigel Read. I would have never got to this point without his help. He has taught me more in the last year about shooting bows and hunting deer then I could have ever learned on my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, Mike. As far as getting the deer goes, it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Well, it could..... but you were the only one there. See if I take you out again.

I almost forgot..... nice one!


----------



## Bowhuntersrave (Aug 29, 2008)

Great Buck, Congrats


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice one


----------

